# SS United States



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

I am not into ocean liners but I have always wanted to build a 1/350 scale model of the SS United States. Has there ever a model of this great ship? She may not have been one of the biggest ocean liners but she was the fastest. To this day she holds the record for crossing the Atlantic faster from New York to England then any other ocean liner. She went into service in the early 50,s and was taken out of service in the mid 60,s. She was built with the help from the US navy because the navy wanted to use her as a military transport. She was never put up for sale because alot of the light weight materials that was used to build her is still considered top secret. Last time I heard she was anchered in Boston harbour.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Revell released a kit in 1953. It's long out of production but there are a few floating around on eBay for reasonable prices.

I'm pretty certain that it wasn't 1/350th - more like 1/600th.

This photo was from one of the eBay items.

Jim


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I was enchanted by this ship after discovering it on "Modern Ruins".

There are groups active trying to preserve the ship. It rests in Philadelphia harbor where its current owner NCL is studying refurbishing the ship. Unfortunately they've been studying this for over 3 years with no action... (more)

Sorry, don't know about any kits. But these guys do.


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

Did some research and found out that there is a 1/400 scale model of the SS United States. The kit is from Glencoe and it sells for around 65.00. Also found out that the ship was sold to NCL in 2004. NCL said that it would take about 6 years to refurbish her and hope to use her going from the East coast to the West coast by going thru the Panama Canal. I hope that they keep her name.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I think I have that Revell kit sitting somewhere!

I heard it's very close to 1/600 as well. I'm not familiar with a larger version but as already mentioned, very likely. I've not heard nor seen the Glencoe at any time.


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

www.glencoe-models.com


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Didn't this ship figure in an episode of _I Love Lucy_? She missed the sailing, and had to be airlifted aboard by helicopter.


----------

